# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  latin american literature

## basurero

Me interesa mucho Am

----------


## collegegirl

Yo s

----------


## basurero

Gracias collegegirl, busqu

----------


## collegegirl

No problemo, basurero. Estoy feliz a ayudarte.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I'm looking for "La casa verde" (196 ::  by Mario Vargas Llosa in English or in Spanish. Do you know where I can download it?

----------


## Vespre



----------


## Cesar

> I'm looking for "La casa verde" (196 by Mario Vargas Llosa in English or in Spanish. Do you know where I can download it?

 Hola "gRomoZeka" 
I have La Casa Verde by Mario Vargas Llosa in Spanish in PDF and Word. If you want I can send it to you, just give me your email address to send it. The file is about 1.7 MB. 
Greetings, 
C

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Cesar]Hola "gRomoZeka" 
I have La Casa Verde by Mario Vargas Llosa in Spanish in PDF and Word. If you want I can send it to you, just give me your email address to send it. The file is about 1.7 MB. 
Greetings, 
C

----------


## Cesar

Hola "gRomoZeka", 
Revisa tu correo, ya te envi

----------


## collegegirl

Empec

----------


## Altareum

Basurero..

----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias Vespre por la informaci

----------


## Vespre

"Cien A

----------


## basurero

Es la edici

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]Es la edici

----------


## Altareum

La verdad no entiendo por qu

----------


## basurero

Creo que la diferencia se manifiesta en que la edici

----------


## Nueve conejos

As

----------


## maria66101

[quote=basurero]Me interesa mucho Am

----------


## maria66101

[quote=Vespre]"Cien A

----------

